# Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party 2016 in Disney World!



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We went to California, not Florida, but I'm guessing it's the same kind of deal.

I'm assuming you're planning as part of a vacation, as we did, given your location.

Some tips to get the most out of your trip:

Your party ticket will get you in the gates at some point in the afternoon. (think it was 3PM) 

Around the same time, they start shuffling those with a regular pass OUT of the park. If you're spending several days there, keep this in mind, that if there is a party going on that day, you're going to be kicked out if you bought a regular pass that day. (we had to go over to Cali Adventure, I'm sure in your case it would be Epcot)

So, day of your party, I'd plan on showing up right as soon as the ticket allows, but not buying a regular ticket for that day just to get in in the morning hours. Plan your other days to visit Epcott when there's going to be a party at Dworld. 

For a vacation, I personally found this half-day policy really rather annoying, and something of a money-grab. Locals, I can see it being a non-issue. 

Villains were only around during the party, not as part of the seasonal flavor in general the rest of the time as some of the advertising might lead you to believe. 

If you have kids, really consider whether you want them dressed as Disney characters. It was downright frightening when there's 75 buzz lightyears and 90 princess...who wears the yellow dress? running around, trying to keep an eye on YOURS. 

Taken together, personally, I enjoy the other amusement parks' Halloween offerings more than Disney's, which is not what I expected going in, but to each their own.

I'm well aware I'm in the minority on this opinion. 

That said, Haunted Mansion is done up with Halloween Town décor in prep for Christmas, which was very nice to see, but since you say you've never been to Disney before, somewhat bittersweet to miss the original at the same time.


----------



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> *


 yeah, don't worry, I did a ton of research before buying the tickets so I was aware of the half day thing. But it's fine  we're going to be there for a week and this is me and my husband's belated honeymoon, so we're kind of spoiling ourselves. I'm actually really excited to see how Haunted Mansion is decorated at DW!! It's fine that I won't see it in its usual state because the hub and I agreed that (as long as we enjoy it the first time) we will make a second disney trip sometime  we're trying to be more adventurous lolol. And no kids!! So yayyy about that! Haha


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Geekella said:


> yeah, don't worry, I did a ton of research before buying the tickets so I was aware of the half day thing. But it's fine  we're going to be there for a week and this is me and my husband's belated honeymoon, so we're kind of spoiling ourselves. I'm actually really excited to see how Haunted Mansion is decorated at DW!! It's fine that I won't see it in its usual state because the hub and I agreed that (as long as we enjoy it the first time) we will make a second disney trip sometime  we're trying to be more adventurous lolol. And no kids!! So yayyy about that! Haha


You will get to see the Magic Kingdom's haunted mansion in its original state. The "Nightmare before Christmas " overlay isn't applied there.


----------



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

Icepick said:


> You will get to see the Magic Kingdom's haunted mansion in its original state. The "Nightmare before Christmas " overlay isn't applied there.


Ahhh okie dokie!


----------



## Creepcakes (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm taking a trip to Disney in late September, so I'm interested in everyone's thoughts as well. They're also offering "Halloween Horror" at Universal Studios, which looks scarier, but I don't see that you can buy a pass to the party without also purchasing a day pass. I'm not really interested in buying a day pass at Universal Studios. 

I like the scarier offering of Universal Studios, but I'm really tempted to see Disney do Halloween. Isn't there a parade and firework show as part of Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party?


----------



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

Creepcakes said:


> I'm taking a trip to Disney in late September, so I'm interested in everyone's thoughts as well. They're also offering "Halloween Horror" at Universal Studios, which looks scarier, but I don't see that you can buy a pass to the party without also purchasing a day pass. I'm not really interested in buying a day pass at Universal Studios.
> 
> I like the scarier offering of Universal Studios, but I'm really tempted to see Disney do Halloween. Isn't there a parade and firework show as part of Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party?


I feel the same! My friend who used to live in florida told me about Halloween Horror at Universal and I thought that sounded amazing. But we're doing MNSSHP because this is first and foremost a disney trip and it also sounds like so much fun! Yes, there are always fireworks and parades at MNSSHP as well as other cool stuff. I'm very excited. Maybe another year we can do halloween at Universal


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

I, for one, am a big Disney fan and we go to Disneyland (being in CA) often. Since having my two boys we have started going every year and always during Halloween (my favorite time in the park). We love Mickey's party and have done it the last two years. Adults and kids have a great time. Personally, there is nothing better for the kids than to trick or treat in the park. The photo ops are awesome and there are little hidden details in the park during the night that is just special. They super fog up the lake around tom sawyer island and have characters and lighting around the park just for the event. The boys love to be in their costumes in the park. Speaking of costumes...there are some people who really get into it and I love seeing all the spectacular costumes! We are annual passholders and there are extras you get during the party. For example, they let passholders go into certain areas and get special treats. One of my favorites is going into the theater where Mr. Lincoln is held and the boys got to see the old time Disney Halloween cartoons on the big screen. That was really cool. At the end all the villians come out and do a really cool performance. The villians are introduced in very cool places and I got the best pictures (see below). The fireworks are awesome (Jack hosts the thing withe Zero) so if you are a nightmare fan (I am) then you will not be disappointed. All and all, it is one of the best events there, especially for Haunters to enjoy  My two cents


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

My boyfriend and I go every year to the one at Disneyland. We both love it and it's become a yearly tradition for us, we always go the first week of October so it's pretty much become our official kick off to the month! As other have mentioned.. seeing all the costumes, getting to go trick or treating (even if you don't have kids you can still partake), and just all the great Halloween decor around the park makes it a fun experience.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

My husband and I are going this year with friends and these pictures make me even more excited!! Thanks for sharing them!!!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Enjoy it! I took my family there a couple years back when it was my first time at Disney World as well. There's really nothing like Trick or Treating at Disney. One thing you should absolutely not pass up on is to get your own haunted lenticular portraits done at the Memento Mori's shop (right by Haunted Mansion).


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I went a few years ago to the one in Orlando and enjoyed it. The tickets used to be really cheap (around $60) but when I checked this year, I noticed that the prices have gone up significantly. BUT, it's still less than a full priced ticket. You can get into the park early (between 3-4) and enjoy the park until midnight. There are fewer people so you dont have to wait in long lines BUT not all rides and shops stay open until midnight. Adults and kids can trick or treat at select areas but I didn't collect a single piece of candy because those areas DID have long lines. Unlike the Christmas party, there are no other accessible freebies like the hot chocolate and cookies served at Christmas. There are tons of cute Halloween treats and merchandise. I also thought that the Haunted Mansion would be decorated differently but it was not. Jack Skelly was out so that was a treat! All in all, it was a wonderful way to spend my birthday that year and I'm sure you'll have a blast!!!


----------

